# DIY: LS2 DBW Throttle Body Port and Polish



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

I recently port and polished my TB and will be doing the intake manifold sometime soon this week. I wanted to post up some pics with instructions to help add to the research information needed prior to doing this. Overall I found it very easy and it took me 3 hours total... from popping the hood to cleaning up and slamming it shut.

Tools I used...

Air Compressor

Air Die Grinder

Air Spray Nozzle

3/4" Drum Sand Rolls - (60 grit I believe and I used 4 total although I only had 5 so I used each one for a while and flipped them once half of it wore out on the ridges your grinding down.)

2" Emery Polishing Wheel - (Its all I had to polish at the time and I will be going back with 500 - 1000 grit sand paper and re polish for a mirror finish... otherwise its plenty smooth enough... its as smooth as stock surface if you ask me)

I believe this takes less time with air tools vs the dremels... but that should be expected. Either way it will work... just take your time and sculpt it down feeling with your fingers until it feels smooth and at the same angle as the sides of the TB.I stayed about 1/4 of an inch away from the TB Blade... and just brought the two rides on the top and bottom of the TB down to create more of a circle instead of the stock oval shape. I also did not knife edge the blade because I wanted to do more research on it before hand. Its something I can easily do later when I go back to polish it up a little better.

First off here are some pics of the stock LS2 Throttle Body... (I forgot to take some good angles of mine so here are a few I found with google image)

http://image.highperformancepontiac...ake_manifold_porting+ported_throttle_body.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20/PerthPurplePenguin/car parts/0405htp_ls2_14_z.jpg

These pictures are after I used the sand paper rolls... I did a little more sanding after these pics were taken but not much... just went back around and did a few full turns to smooth it all out good and make it one continuous angle. I took many pictures because I wanted to try and give people a good view.










































Here are pics of it after its polished with the Emery Wheel... (note I will be going back and re posting pics of it after I make it a mirror finish)










































I think I could have gone a little wider on the top and bottom ridges but I didnt want to go too far and felt this was more the sufficient. Overall I think its a great easy project to do and I noticed a real increase in the amount of throttle response. After driving around for a few days it seems easier to rev match when shifting. Im expecting some HP gains from the Intake Manifold and I think this is something that should be done prior for greater gains overall.

More pics on my photobucket... Pictures by JRA1321 - Photobucket

References:

I want to thank Lonestar for his DIY: LS2 Intake Porting Its a great write up!

and

High Performance Pontiac...LS2 Intake Manifold Porting - High Performance Pontiac Magazine

Thanks everyone and I hope this will help other people who are considering this free mod.


----------



## TCSGTO (Jul 21, 2009)

That looks really good!! nice job. I just did mine recently and it could be a little bit wider, but just like you I didnt want to push it too much the first time. I used 300 grid to smooth it down. It was even smoother then the original finish. Took about an hour and a half for mine with a cheap $20 power tool grinding/cutting kit from Pep Boys. Cheers


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

any problems afterwards after driving the car? did you take apart the blades from the shaft? and did you have to spray a sealer on the tb. how did you cover the tb sensor?


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

What kind of HP gains would you expect from that?

Oyea....Great job...you have me thinking about it now. My wife just bought me a new dremmel last week.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Bump for the writeup.

I'm going to try this once I pull the car out of storage. It can't be too difficult. If I'm successful with that, I might try the intake manifold too...


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I was looking for a good write up on this....glad I found it....thanks!!!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

well now I found it posted by you on 3 different forums lmao


----------

